# Albert Lee descending run



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2019)

Very cool. The ascending while descending approach. Thanks.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Glad you like it!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

The pull offs to open strings defines the Albert Lee sound.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I was playing around with that lick last night for a while. Great simple lick that can be expanded in a great number of ways Robert. Thanks for sharing that. I have to really start listening to more Albert Lee as I incorporate more Country style into my Hard Rock stuff.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

When I just see the names, I do have some issues keeping my Albert, Alvin, and Arthur Lee's straight. 
When I hear them, I figure it out pretty quick. 

Thanks Robert.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Dorian2 said:


> I was playing around with that lick last night for a while. Great simple lick that can be expanded in a great number of ways Robert. Thanks for sharing that. I have to really start listening to more Albert Lee as I incorporate more Country style into my Hard Rock stuff.


Vince Gill has a ton of Lee-inspired licks that translate nicely to rock songs.


----------

